# HTML Seite als Startseite anzeigen lassen



## roadgecko (14. Mai 2009)

Ich habe zu Testzwecken eine gaaaanz kleine HTML Datei erstellt und sie auf meinen Server hochgeladen.

Jetzt steht da:

Index of/ [...]

Index of /

Ich möchte aber das die Seite (in diesem Fall die Testseite) sofort angezeigt wird. Die hier => http://roadgecko.ro.funpic.de/eSport - ESL.html

wie kann ich das erreichen ?

Habs gelöst: einfach die datei in "default.html" umgenannt


----------



## nfsgame (14. Mai 2009)

Startseiten müssen immer (außer man hat zugriff auf die Configs des Servers) "index.htm(l) oder default.htm(l) heißen.


----------

